# بندقية الليزر



## سلام العالم (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



*بندقية الليزر*​ 




 


*إن التسريب المخطط والمعتمد لنبأ عن بندقية الليزر التي تخطف الأبصار يمكن أن يحدث الخوف ويخفض من الروح المعنوية على الجانب الآخر، فالبندقية تصدر ومضات ليزرية تسبب الإعماء المؤقت أو الدائم. ولما كانت العين البشرية أحد أهم المستشعرات الهامة للإنسان ويزداد اعتماده عليها كثيراً في ميدان القتال، فإن تعمية العين يمكن أن تسبب تخريباً دراماتيكياً في قدرة الإنسان على القتال بصورة تختلف كثيراً عن إصابة أي عضو آخر في الجسم، إنها إصابة شبه مميتة تلي في تأثيرها إصابة المخ البشري.*​ 



 

*وهكذا فإن سلاح الإعماء الليزري (blinding Laser) يعتبر بحق أحد أسلحة الردع التكتيكي للتخويف وخفض الروح المعنوية، وهكذا تلقى تلك الأسلحة وتكتيكاتها حذراً بالغاً في الاستخدام. ولقد أجمع الخبراء أن سلاح الإعماء الليزري من الأسلحة القذرة، وأنه ليس أقذر من هذا السلاح الجديد سوى الأسلحة الكيماوية والبيولوجية التي يحرمها حالياً القانون الدولي.*​ 



 

*ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الكثير من مستشعرات الحرب الكهروضوئية يمكن إعطابها وتعميتها أيضاً بشعاع الليزر، كما يمكن امتداد التأثير نفسه ضد الصواريخ الموجهة، ومع ازدهار التكنولوجيا فلا يمكن التفرقة بين بنادق الليزر (laser Gun) المخصصة لإعطاب أجهزة التوجيه لصاروخ موجه بالأشعة تحت الحمراء أو قنبلة موجهة بالتليفزيون، وبين جهاز ليزر مخصص للإعماء البشري، حيث يمكن للجهاز الأول تحقيق المهمة الثانية بكفاءة أيضاً.*​ 



ما هو الليزر؟
إن كلمة ليزر هي الحروف الأولى لعبارة ترجمتها: "أداة تكبير إشعاع الترددات ضمن منطقة الضوء"، أي أنها منبع ضوئي من نوع خاص، أو أنها جهاز لتحويل الطاقة تدخل إليه أنواع مختلفة منها لتخرج فى صورة إشعاع ضوئي متوافق Coherent له تردد واحد، ويكون الشعاع ضيقاً جداً على هيئة حزمة متوازنة تقريباً من الأشعة، فإذا أمكن توليد هذا الشعاع الضيق جداً بقدرة كبيرة فإنه يمكن صهر أو تدمير أي جسم صلب يقف فى طريقه، بل إنه أنسب الطرق لثقب حجر الماس الصلد. ويمكن تقريب الفكرة إلى الأذهان إذا ما تذكرنا استخدام العدسة في تركيز ضوء السمش، إذ سرعان ما تحترق المواد الموجودة فى بؤرة العدسة، وإذا كانت طاقة أشعة الشمس تتوزع على مختلف ألوان الطيف المعروفة، فإن طاقة أشعة الليزر تتركز في حيز ضيق جداً من الطيف، ولذا أطلق عليها أنها أشعة وحيدة اللون.​ 


إن تصميم سلاح ليزري خاص يتحدد طبقاً للهدف الذي يتم الاشتباك معه بالليزر، حيث تملي خصائص الهدف نوع الليزر المستخدم، والطول الموجي، وعرض النبضة، والتردد النبضي التكراري، والقدرة المشعة. وقد يكون الغرض من شعاع الليزر هو تدمير صاروخ بالستيكي - كما في مبادرة الدفاع الاستراتيجي الأمريكية (sdi) - أو تدمير طائرة أو حوامة بإحداث ثقوب فيها، أو إعطاب أنظمة التوجيه لها بتأثير الطاقة لشعاع الليزر، وهنا يعرف الشعاع بالليزر المضاد للمادة. كما يمكن أن يكون الهدف نظاماً كهروبصرياً أو مستشعراً آخر تتم إعاقته أو تدميره بواسطة الليزر، وهنا تقل القدرة المطلوبة عن سابقتها. وإذا كان الغرض هو التأثير على الجندي، فإن استخدام الليزر عالي القدرة يمكن أن يشعل النار في الجندي ومعداته وأن يحدث به جروحاً خطيرة قد تتسبب في وفاته، وهنا يعرف الليزر بسلاح "القتل اللين" (soft Kill)، وهو سلاح قذر بكل المقاييس، ولقد أظهرت دراسة الجدوي أن استخدام جهاز ليزري مضاد للأفراد يكون عالي القدرة يعتبر من العمليات السهلة، وذلك باعتبار أن جزءاً هاماً من جسم الإنسان يمكن التأثير عليه بكفاءة بأقل قدر من القدرة، وهو حاسة البصر، بشرط أن يكون الليزر في حيز الضوء المرئي أو القريب منه من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي، حيث يتسبب ذلك في الإعماء Blinding الدائم أو المؤقت، وهو أمر بالغ الخطورة يشل قدرة الجندي على القتال.​ 
العين البشرية والليزر​ 

نظراً لأن شعاع الليزر يبدو للعين البشرية كما لو كان صادراً من نقطة، فإن العين البشرية تركز الشعاع على جزء دقيق من الشبكية. وتؤدى عملية التركيز هذه إلى تكبير شدة الاستفادة بمعامل يقترب من حوالى 100 ألف مرة. فإذا كان أمام العين نظارة خاصة أو جهاز للرؤية، فإن معامل التكبير النهائي قد يصل إلى عدة ملايين وهو أمر بالغ الخطورة.
وتكون العين حساسة لحيز الطيف المرئى (4ر0 - 8ر0) ميكرون، غير أن حيز الطيف الذي يؤثر على العين قد يمتد إلى الطول الموجي 4ر1 ميكرون، وينتج عن تركيز القدرة على الشبكية إلى تدمير شبكية العين، حيث تتمزق الأنسجة والأوعية الدموية بالشبكية.
إن التركيز الذي يؤدي إلى الإعماء يكون في حدود صغيرة جداً (5ر0 -5) ميللى جول-سم2 عند القرنية، وباعتبار معامل التكبير لتركيب العين، فإن ذلك يساوي 10 كيلو جول- سم2 عند الشبكية، وهو القدر نفسه من الطاقة الذي يصهر جزءاً من جسم طائر !! وهكذا فإن ذلك القدر الضئيل من القدرة الذي يصل إلى قرنية العين من أجهزة محددات المدى بالليزر يكون من الخطورة بمكان إذا كان في حيز الشعاع الخطر على العين (4ر0 - 4ر1) ميكرون.
إن دمار العين البشرية عند تعرضها لشعاع الليزر يعتمد على: الطول الموجّه للشعاع، وقدرة النبضة، وزمن استمرار النبضة، وزمن التعرض، وشدة الشعاع عند نقطة التعرض، علاوة على مدى الهدف، وطبيعة الأرض، ودرجة الرطوبة، ومدى تلوث طبقة الأتموسفير بالأتربة والدخان. ولقد وجد أن الغبار والدخان في الأتموسفير يقللان من تأثير شعاع الليزر، حيث يتم امتصاص جزء من الطاقة، مما يؤدي إلى توهين الشعاع عند وصوله إلى العين البشرية. وعموماً فقد تم وضع بعض المحددات التي تحدد العين البشرية دون إيذائها، وأهم ما يعرف NOHD أي مسافة الأمان، وهي أقل مسافة توجد عندها العين البشرية المجردة من جهاز الليزر بحيث لا تتأثر به، وعندما يلبس الجندي نظارات رؤية، فإن هذا الرقم يزداد حتى يمكن توفير حماية معقولة للعين؛ وعلى سبيل المثال فإن استخدام محددات المسافة Nd YAG التي تستخدم مع الدبابات، فإن مسافة الأمان للعين المجردة تصل إلى 2كم، أما في حالة لبس نظارة أو أنظمة بصرية، فإن مسافة الأمان تتضاعف كثيراً بحيث يجب ألا تقل عن 20كم.
وفى حالة ليزر الياقوت (الطول الموجى 69ر0 ميكرون) فإن مسافة الأمان للعين المجردة تكون حوالى 10كم، وتتضاعف إلى 80كم فى حالة لبس نظارة أو التواجد خلف أنظمة رؤية ليلية.
ولقد وجد أن تعرض الطيار إلى ضوء مبهر (فلاش) لمدة (10-30) ثانية سوف يدفعه إلى أن يرشق في الأرض، كما أن دبابة يمكن أن تستخدم الضوء المبهر نفسه ضد دبابة أخرى لإحداث عمى مؤقت قد يستمر حتى تتمكن الدبابة من استخدام المدفع الرئيس ضد الدبابة الضحية، فإذا كان الضوء المبهر لعدة ثوان يحدث هذا التأثير، فإن نبضة ليزرية في حيز الضوء المرئي يمكن أن تحدث أكثر من ذلك بمراحل، حتى لو كان عرضها عدة أجزاء من ألف مليون من الثانية.​ 

التأثير المعنوى​ 

لاشك أن الضغط النفسي سيكون ملحوظاً وذلك لمجرد أن يشعر الجندى بالخطر عند مراقبة أرض العدو أو حتى لمجرد النظر فى اتجاه العدو، حيث يمكن أن تنتج عن ذلك آثار غاية في الخطورة تصل إلى حد العمى، وهكذا يهدد ذلك الشبح الجنود ليخفض كثيراً في روحهم المعنوية ولتتزايد كثيراً أعداد الجنود المصابين بالعمى الكلي أو الجزئي، خصوصاً بعد الاشتباكات والنزاعات الإقليمية المستقبلية بالمقارنة بالأعداد منذ عقد أو عقدين من الزمان.
وهكذا يزداد الطلب على أخصائي العيون، الأمر الذي يجعل من وجود طبيب للعيون بين الجنود باعثاً على الراحة والثقة في إمكانية توفير الإسعافات الطبية السريعة في هذا المجال.​ 

أسلحة في الميدان​ 

لقد بدأت تجارب استخدام الليزر كسلاح ضد الأفراد منذ عدة سنوات، ونجحت بعض الدول - مثل انجلترا وأمريكا والاتحاد السوفيتي - في ذلك، حتى أنه قد تم فعلاً تزويد بعض القطع البحرية بهذا السلاح. وتم فعلاً رصد المدمرة الانجليزية (أندروميدا) Andromeda في الخليج العربي وهي تحمل ذلك السلاح الذي أطلق عليه Laser Dazzie Sight (lds). وقد تردد فعلاً تزويد عدد من حاملات الطائرات والسفن الحربية البريطانية بهذا النظام، كما أنه استخدم في حرب​ 
فوكلاند وتم إسقاط عدة طائرات بواسطته عن طريق إطلاق شعاع الليزر في اتجاه الطائرات المهاجمة على الارتفاعات المنخفضة حتى يؤدي إلى إصابة الطيار بالعمى المؤقت مما ينتج عنه إسقاط الطائرة. على أن النظام الإنجليزي ليس معقداً على أي حال، إذ يتكون من أنبوبة مربعة المقطع تستخدم فى إطلاق شعاع الليزر في اتجاه الهدف وتزود به القطع البحرية بواقع نظام على كل جانب للتعامل مع الأهداف البحرية.
وقد تردد أيضاً اسم النظام الأمريكي Dazer الذي يزن حوالي 20 رطلاً ويستخدم في مجال الإعماء الليزري، وقد بدأت محاولات الإنتاج عام 1988م. ويمتاز هذا الجهاز بأن شعاع الليزر يمكن توليفه - أي تغيير تردده - في حيز الطيف المؤثر على العين البشرية، وذلك لتقليل فاعلية أنظمة الوقاية من هذا الجهاز الذي يبلغ ثمنه حوالى 50 ألف دولار ويصاحب الإعلان عنه تأثير نفسي جد رهيب.​ 


سلاح الليزر ومركبات الاستطلاع​ 

لا شك أن الاهتمام الدولى بسلاح الإعماء بالليزر يزداد على نطاق واسع، كما أن فترة التعمية التي تصيب الطاقم المعادي يمكن أن تستغل بصورة جيدة لصالح أطقم الاستطلاع الصديقة لتوفير الهروب الآمن.
ولقد قامت أمريكا أخيراً بتجهيز عدد من مركبات الاستطلاع المدرعة برادلي المجتمع -3 بسلاح ليزر للإعماء، أطلقت عليه اسم (الشعاع القارص) Sting Ray وذلك بغرض التأثير على أطقم مركبات القتال المعادية من خلال وسائل الرؤية البصرية، كما يمكن للجهاز إعطاب وإعاقة أنظمة الرؤية الليلية وأنظمة التصوير، حيث يتسبب في عمى مؤقت أو دائم للأطقم التي تقبع خلف تلك الوسائل المستخدمة للرصد والرؤية.
والمركبة مزودة بمدفع 25 مللم، تم تثبيت أنبوبة صغيرة جداً طولياً على ماسورة المدفع، وهي تمثل جهاز الإعماء، وتمت تجربة السلاح في الظروف الصحراوية الحارة وأثبت كفاءة بالغة، وتم تطويره لزيادة مدى التأثير وحيز الطيف الذي يؤثر فيه. ويمثل ذلك بلا شك أحد التطورات الهامة في مركبات الاستطلاع لزيادة فاعليتها، حيث يتيح لها فرصة الهرب تحت تأثير العمى المؤقت أو الدائم أو إعطاب أنظمة الرؤية الليلية المعادية؛ وعلى الجانب الآخر، فإن ذلك سوف يضيف تكلفة إضافية لمركبات الاستطلاع برادلى المجتمع -3 قد تصل إلى حوالى مليون دولار للمركبة الواحدة.
إن ذلك بلا شك يدق ناقوس الخطر بانتشار مثل هذا السلاح القذر الذى يهدد العنصر البشري في أغلى ما يملك وهو العين البشرية.​ 


اسرائيل وسلاح الليزر​ 
ولا شك أن إسرائيل تهتم كثيراً بهذا السلاح، وكان لمشاركتها في أبحاث مبادرة الدفاع الاستراتيجي الأمريكية Sdi أكبر الأثر في مساعدتها على نقل الكثير من تكنولوجيا استخدام الليزر كسلاح في أرض المعركة، ونظراً لعلمها بالتأثيرات الفعالة لسلاح الإعماء الليزري فإنها - تحسباً لامتلاك العرب لهذا السلاح - تجري الأبحاث الطبيعية على وسائل الحماية للفرد وللأنظمة الكهروبصرية فى أرض المعركة​ 


وسائل الحماية​ 

إن الطرق المتيسرة لحماية الجندي من تلك الأسلحة القذرة تتطلب تغييراً في طرق مراقبة أرض المعركة، مع ضرورة استحداث بعض الإجراءات المضادة لأسلحة الإعماء الليزري.
وتتمثل أولى الطرق في حرمان شعاع الليزر من الوصول إلى العين البشرية باستخدام مرشحات Filters مناسبة، وليس هذا بالأمر السهل نظراً لصعوبة تحديد تردد الليزر المعادي مسبقاً، علاوة على دخول الليزر الذي يمكن توليفه، مما يصعّب كثيراً من إجراءات المواجهة. ففى حالة صعوبة تحديد التردد يتم حجب حيز من الترددات يتوقع وجود الشعاع ضمنه، ولكن حجب حيز من الترددات يؤثر بلا شك على كفاءة ووضوح الصورة التي يتم رصدها في ميدان المعركة.
إن تحديد التردد الليزري الذي يهدد الجندي أمر حيوي في المعركة، ونظراً لأن الرؤية تقل أصلاً بسبب الدخان والضباب والأثرية، علاوة على أن الرؤية تكون محددة أصلاً في الظلام، فإن إضافة مرشحات تحجب حيزاً من الطيف تشتم خطورته، لأن ذلك يقلل كثيراً من كفاءة مراقبة أرض المعركة، وهكذا فإن كفاءة المراقبة تتناسب عكسياً مع درجة الحماية المطلوبة للعين، الأمر الذي لا يوفر الرؤية المناسبة للقتال.​ 
عصابة القرصان​ 

إن تقليل الخطر الناشئ عن سلاح الليزر يمكن قبوله، وفي معرض الإجراءات المضادة اقترح الإنجليز استخدام عصابة سوداء Black Patch توضع على أحد الأعين ليقوم الجندي بمراقبة أرض المعركة من خلال أنظمة الرؤية المباشرة بعين واحدة، فإذا حدث وأتلفت إحدى عينيه فإن ذلك يقلل من هول الكارثة بعض الشيء، وتبقى العين الثانية سليمة، ولكن مع حالة نفسية سيئة يتعذر معها استخدامها. وإذا كان هذا الحل يبدو بدائياً بعض الشيء، إلا أنه يكون مقبولاً، ولقد ظهرت مشكلة في هذا الحل تتعلق بالقناصة لأنهم يستخدمون غالباً العين اليمين أثناء تنفيذ المهام فإذا ما فقدوها فلابد من إعادة تدريبهم حيث يختلف العمل ويصعب كثيراً عند فقد العين التى تعود القناص استخدامها.​ 
إجراءات أخرى​ 

نظراً لأن سلاح الليزر يعتبر سلاحاً مباشراً، فعلى الجندي أن يتخذ الإجراءات المضادة المناسبة والتي تشبه إجراءات الحماية من طلقات النيران المباشرة، وهنا يلزم أن يستغل الجندي الثنيات الأرضية لتوفير الحماية، ولكن ذلك لن يحميه تماماً إذ لابد من مراقبة أرض العدو ولو للحظات قد يكمن فيها الخطر، وهنا يتطلب الأمر توفير الإنذار للجندي بإنه يهاجم فعلاً بشعاع الليزر، وأن يتوفر له هذا الإنذار بجهاز صغير قد يحمل في خوذات الجند، فإذا لم يتوفر ذلك فلابد من لجوء القادة إلى تقليل عدد الجنود المستغلين في أعمال المراقبة، مع ضرورة استخدام نظام المراقبة بأوامر وعندما تقتضي الحاجة ذلك فقط.​ 


أجهزة الإنذار الليزري​ 

تستخدم في هذه الحالة مستقبلات ليزرية للإنذار Lwr تختص بحيز التهديد للعين البشرية (4ر0 - 4ر1) ميكرون فتكشف عن وجود الشعاع المعادي، وهنا يخرج من الجهاز صوت تحذيري بنغمة معينة يكون تصرف الجندي عند سماعها النظر فوراً فى اتجاه الأرض، اتقاءً لشر الخطر المدمر، غير أن ذلك قد يكون سلاحاً ذا حدّين، حيث يمكن أن يحمل العدو أو يبث أجهزة تصدر نغمة التحذير نفسها، الأمر الذي يجعل الجنود ينظرون إلى الأرض، وهنا تكون كارثة من نوع جديد يساعد العدو على التقدم الآمن، ومن هنا يجب الاهتمام بالنغمة الصادرة بحيث تتغير تبعاً لكود يمكن ضبطه والتدريب عليه.
ويمكن تطوير نظام الإنذار الليزري بأن يوصل الكاشف الليزري بنظام للتحكم الآلي، بحيث يتم توصيل المرشح المناسب ضمن نظام الرؤية لتوفير الحماية للعين، أو يتم تشغيل (درفه) Shutter معتمة خاصة تغطي النظارة فوراً، وذلك لتوفير الحماية الآلية في ميدان المعركة، ومع بشاعة التهديد فإن زمن الاستجابة لتلك الأنظمة التحذيرية لابد وأن يكون في حدود جزء صغير من مليون من الثانية حتى يتوافق مع أزمنة التهديد، حيث لا جدوى للمرشح أو الدرفة المعتمة بعد تلف العين​ 



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك اخي سلام على هذه المعلومات المميزه


----------



## Engr_Rami (30 أغسطس 2007)

nice i cant talk 
no comment


----------



## eng-hym (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااجزيلااااااا


----------



## سلام العالم (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 





م. ضياء الدين قال:


> اشكرك اخي سلام على هذه المعلومات المميزه


 

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 





Engr_Rami قال:


> nice i cant talk
> no comment


 
هدنا الله وإياكم إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 





eng-hym قال:


> شكراااااااااااجزيلااااااا


 

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## eng.elgebaly (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ماذا عن المراقبة الالية بالكاميرات


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع القيمه وتذكروا ياخوان من سنه سنة حسنه فله اجرها واجر من عمل بها


----------



## سلام العالم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




eng.elgebaly قال:


> ماذا عن المراقبة الالية بالكاميرات


 


جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وأرجو مراجعة مواضيع المنتدي ، لتعرف كل ما تريده

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



محمد الجوداوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع القيمه وتذكروا ياخوان من سنه سنة حسنه فله اجرها واجر من عمل بها


 

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## المناوب (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي سلام على هذه المعلومات القيمة و انشاء الله سوف يفخر الاسلام يوما ما بالمسلمين المفيدين لاخوانهم ,وشكرا


----------



## سلام العالم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




المناوب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي سلام على هذه المعلومات القيمة و انشاء الله سوف يفخر الاسلام يوما ما بالمسلمين المفيدين لاخوانهم ,وشكرا


 
جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وندعو الله أن يعيد مجد الأمة 

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## عمارات (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*امتياز*

معلومات ممتازة من رجل ممتاز


----------



## سلام العالم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 




عمارات قال:


> معلومات ممتازة من رجل ممتاز


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## أحمد حسن بدوي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

how can we do it


----------



## mohame_ refaat (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى العزيز المهندس سلام لقد عرفتنا على استخدام الليزر فى الميدين القتالية 
ارجو من اخى العزيز ارسال لى او للملتقى استخدام الليزر فى الصناعة 
وبلتحديد فى مجال القطع مع التوضيح كيف تتم العملية


----------



## سلام العالم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


أحمد حسن بدوي قال:


> how can we do it


 
جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



mohame_ refaat قال:


> اخى العزيز المهندس سلام لقد عرفتنا على استخدام الليزر فى الميدين القتالية
> ارجو من اخى العزيز ارسال لى او للملتقى استخدام الليزر فى الصناعة
> وبلتحديد فى مجال القطع مع التوضيح كيف تتم العملية


 
جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

راجع واضيع المنتدي ستجد نما يفيدك

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## demonarundo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سلام العالم (16 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



demonarundo قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


 

جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## زيد الحسني (20 نوفمبر 2007)

يد الله فوق ايديهم


----------



## سلام العالم (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



زيد الحسني قال:


> يد الله فوق ايديهم


 
جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (3 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


​


شريف بحر قال:


> السلام عليكم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع اشكرك


----------



## سلام العالم (7 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



م المصري قال:


> موضوع رائع اشكرك


 
جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سلام العالم (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



ادور قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررر


 

جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (11 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## سلام العالم (12 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


احمد كمال محجوب قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم


 
آمين وإياكم 

جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## فارسي (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

موضوع جميل جداً وممتع جداً 

فعلاً يستحق القراءة 

ممتن لك أخي الكريم على هذا الطرح 

دمت بخير 

والحمد لله


----------



## سلام العالم (19 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​





فارسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً وممتع جداً
> 
> ...


 
وأنتم أخي

جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## محمودصفا (12 أغسطس 2008)

جيد جدا ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سلام العالم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




محمودصفا قال:


> جيد جدا ونرجوا المزيد


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 




وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




محمد سعيد محمود قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



محمد ابو مصطفى قال:


> جزيت خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## سلام العالم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




منصورهليل قال:


> يعيطك الف عافيه
> و الف شكر
> وتقبل مروري .......


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا اخى على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خيرا ولكن دب فى قلبى الخوف من هذه التكنولوجيا


----------



## سلام العالم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



عبداللطيف طه قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا اخى على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خيرا ولكن دب فى قلبى الخوف من هذه التكنولوجيا


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## علاء البالي (4 أغسطس 2010)

اريد المساعدة يا استاذ حسان
مش عارف كيفية الرد على الرسائل وارسالها


----------



## علاء البالي (4 أغسطس 2010)

اريد المساعدة انا علاء البالي


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



علاء البالي قال:


> اريد المساعدة انا علاء البالي


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


searcher_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً


 


جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 




وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## joudi1 (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سلام العالم (6 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




joudi1 قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------

